# Home Network Problem



## Dev123 (Nov 12, 2016)

Im going to move to a new two storied house. I want to put the land line on the ground floor and modem/router(BSNL Broadband) on the first floor. Is there any easy ways to do that?. Guys please help me out ( sorry for my bad english)


----------



## Desmond (Nov 12, 2016)

You could purchase a long ethernet cable and connect your phone to your router. However with long cables, you need to be vary of signal attenuation.


----------



## Dev123 (Nov 12, 2016)

Can I use RJ11 wall outlets, instead of the cable?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 12, 2016)

Dev123 said:


> Can I use RJ11 wall outlets, instead of the cable?



For data transfer between 2 PC's you have to use the RJ45 cable. RJ11 can't be used for that matter.


----------



## Dev123 (Nov 12, 2016)

Is there any other way?


----------

